# Snafooz Foam Cubes - solutions, 2 cube combinations?



## truepusk (Jan 1, 2015)

Is anyone here familiar with snafooz? Does anyone know what are all the possible 2-cube combinations? I always thought you could combine any two colors to make a double cube but I no longer think that is the case. 

Making things more frustrating, the solutions on the official site only show two combinations of two cubes (yellow-orange and blue-green). I know that other combinations are possible as I have also done red-blue and green-yellow. In theory there could be 15 different combinations but I think many of them are not possible. I don't want to start trying to solve things that just aren't doable. 
Here are the 'official' solutions.
http://www.snafooz.com/Snafooz_Solutions.pdf

I'm hoping someone out there is a fan of these puzzles and can shed some light.


----------

